
EU wants battery autonomy, but first it needs graphite - ajaviaad
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-02-eu-battery-autonomy-graphite.html
======
8jef
This is where they want to source it:
[http://nouveaumonde.ca/en/](http://nouveaumonde.ca/en/)

